# Alternative to flash?



## Ub3rdoRK

So im in the process of getting a website done, and i would like to have animated menus and photo galleries but i dont want to use flash. I primarily use apple products like my iPad and iPhone for demo purposes. 

I started with iWeb but i need more custom tools than what they provide. I know little dreamweaver....atleast enough to get something going and hosted but its just the flash player i dont want to use. 

ideas?


----------



## oldmacman

What custom tools do you need that are not available in iWeb? Don't forget that you can drop in snippets of html code by using the appropriate tool from the Widget pane.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

Im terrible at HTML and im trying to find possible ways to make slideshows like a filmstrip with photos in it that maybe enlarge if you hover over it with your mouse, and possibly open up as if it WERE flash but not? maybe i need more knowledge of the subject at hand...

Ive found slideshow HTML generators but most of them make you pay otherwise they have their branding all over it. I found one in photobucket and i basically just masked the edge of the slideshow so it didnt say "photobucket"....but it limits the size of it.


----------



## Eco

Maybe look into modified flash plugins for regular sites or wordpress?  

IMHO flash sucks!

Modified flash reduces your "bounce rates" (when people leave because they hate flash).


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

I'm not a fan of flash. I just like some animation. Not full blown craziness. I have tumblr set up as of now. But nothing on it. Is wordpress better?


----------



## Eco

Can't answer that for you not knowing what you want.  Featured Content Gallery | WordPress Plugin | by iePlexus  <-- I use that but there might be better free ones floating around.  Ask over at the digitalpoint forums as well one of the million nerds could figure out something for you.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

That's exactly what I was looking for! Thank you!


----------



## oldmacman

Ub3rdoRK said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for! Thank you!



In iWeb, you do the same effect with a Gallery Widget.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

yeah i saw that but you are limited to size...and for some reason it wont do the full image, just thumbnails unless im doing something wrong

oh and isnt that slideshow flash?


----------



## HeadshotLondon

Although Iweb gives you an opportunity to create a website, the script it automatically generates has so many issues. I just abandoned it in the end and went with Wordpress instead


----------

